# 4th GSD WC



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

I thought I'd share this video with you:

At the end of last year the "4th Agility GSD WC" was held in Germany (I believe I posted somehting about the 3rd WC in 2014 on here, too).
It was just as great as the last WCs, in 2015 there were even particpants from Estonia etc. and it's really great to see GSD from all over the world.
I'm not giving up hope that maybe someday I will see someone from America competing as well! :wink2:

Here are some of our runs (in case you're interested in the courses and stuff):


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Have to check it out won't load on my phone!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know what "A-Lauf Samstag Verlaufen" means. I assume the dog's name is in there somewhere. But the dog that followed that caption was awesome!! It looked much smaller than the next dog "A-Lauf Soontag Ohne Worte". I think I might have to import a GSD to ever get one to run agility fast like that. Really awesome runs; I think your handling is GREAT! I wish we had more complex courses like that over here in the US!

Oh that teeter..... WAY TOO FUNNY!!! At least he recognized that he made a mistake! My mal would have not even cared!!! LOL!

Watching that video a couple times, I don't think there would be many GSDs in the US that would be competitive in that environment. I really don't. There are some very nice GSDs competing in the US, but mostly in AKC or CPE. The harder, twisty courses like USDAA or "international style" just doesn't seem to draw many GSD owners of here. There are a couple. There's a lady in Oregon named Patty (don't remember her last name) with a lovely GSD named Tory. I saw Tory run at Cynosport many years ago and she blew my mind. Very fast, agile GSD. A great team. Video below... Sonja Davis has GSDs competing in USDAA, but I haven't really kept up on what she's up to these days. I'm pretty sure both of her GSDs are older and retired now, and I'm not sure if she has new pups working in agility. Even Marisa's Rev (Tang's daughter) is, I believe, only focusing on AKC right now. Anyway- the major point here is that there simply aren't many GSDs doing the twisty hard courses like that in the US. Hopefully someday... but most of these people end up getting a Border Collie in order to try to be competitive in USDAA or international style courses.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Willy that means "A-Run Saturday Run" and "A-Run Sunday without words". Not really sure what those titles mean in context but they don't look like dog names.

This is the dog, owner's name is Alisa
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1039293/Beast-von-der-Burg-Bilstein


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha I love the reaction on the teeter!!


----------



## CarolinaRose (Jun 21, 2014)

Those videos were awesome! I hope when get to compete with my GSD that s/he is as fast as that!

I loved his reaction on the teeter. you could see it on his face. "WHOOPS! Lemmie go back and fix that . . . what?"

And then the bunny-hops on the last run. Just hilariously adorable! :wub:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Loved how he wanted to self correct on the teeter!!! Enjoyed watching all the videos:smile2: great team work!!!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for your replies! :smile2:

Well, the teeter... We were disqualified for it but everbody knew my dog after this run... >
No idea why she did it, I never let her correct the teeter like that, I guess she got the idea that day. It was really too bad, our chances weren't that bad in this run if we had gotten through, but yeah, that's agility! :grin2:

"A-Lauf Samstag Verlaufen" means that I (!!) GOT LOST during the run... Almost at the end, when the people on the sideline start yelling "Neiiiin", that's when I take one obstacle too much on our way forward... So "verlaufen" basically means "I got lost"! ;o)

And it is the same dog in the picture and in the videos, it's Beast (as Liesje already posted - thanks!).

The "bunny hops" on the last run - I could kill her for that. But at least she stayed until I released her, so it was quite ok! :wink2:

And thanks for the other video and your explanation! Unfortunately I'm not really familiar with the different classes/courses in America, but I'm not giving up for some American contestants someday.
We have 3 different levels of difficulty here in Germany (due to 3 different performance classes [not sure if this is the right word here]). This means that there were also 2 lower levels with different (and slightly "easier") courses. :smile2:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Personally, I'd *love* to compete internationally in agility someday. While I think it's a pipe dream, it IS always my goal. Strive to be the best, right!? The only problem is that I've started looking for other breeds in order to get the performance I'm interested in. Mals, Tervs, Dutchies are all high on my list. BCs, Cattle Dogs, even Border Staffys are on my list. All very different dogs... I'll never give up hope on the GSD, but finding a very small, very fast GSD with a stable temperament is quite difficult.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Yes, that's true. It's quite difficult to find a GSD if you want to do agility. I mean, we are doing both (IPO and agility) but especially the IPO people want GSD that are rather "big and heavy". I looked around for quite some time before I got her. Even though she does quite well in the courses/trials, I still hoped she'd be a little bit smaller...:wink2:
But I have to say that there are some really cool GSD competing here in agility at the moment, mostly female GSDs, though. They are really small and fast, but it's definitely the exception from the rule.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh definitely! Especially in pics/videos I see from European agility events, there are some super cool looking small GSDs doing agility over there! I've been looking for a tiny GSD for agility for about three years now. I have a few promising leads, but you're right- most working breeders are looking for larger dogs for IPO. Such a small dog is not the easiest thing to locate. And while I'll always love the GSD more than any breed, I'm still not entirely convinced that a super small GSD can out run a small Mal, Terv, or Dutchie... (Probably would be a LOT easier to live with though!)


----------

